# Su-47???



## Aggie08 (Sep 19, 2005)

I was meandering on a website and stumbled upon this awesome looking bird. I didn't know that anyone was going to put a swept wing plane into service, I remember that the USA tested the X-29 which was a swept wing plane... Any info anyone? All the site said was that a Russian test pilot said it was "very near completion." Crazy!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Best looking plane in recent time, and, so ive read, highly manoeverable.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2005)

It's called the Berkut. There is some info here:

http://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/s37/
http://www.flymig.com/aircraft/Su-47/


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah but the russians can't afford to take her past the development stages.........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> yeah but the russians can't afford to take her past the development stages.........


Highly likely but she is still a sweet looking aircraft!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2005)

i can't deny that!


----------



## dinos7 (Oct 29, 2005)

well the russians and the commies have a couple of those planes


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

they're not "commies" anymore..............

and they have a few but only development models..........


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

Russia is a "controlled democracy" which is exactly what the Repbulicans in the Spanish Civil War called themselves. The Republicans being made up of the extreme left, left, center-left, seperatist and atheist people. 

Unless by saying "...the russians and the commies..." he was refering to Communist China.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

but i don't believe china has any.........


----------



## dinos7 (Oct 30, 2005)

hey i didnt mean russia is communist, thats why i said russia AND the commies have a few of them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

And they dont have the money to develop them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

which is a shame...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

Or it could be a good thing, because they would just sell it to places that dont need it....


----------



## SUperflanker37 (Nov 20, 2005)

yeah.. economically they dont have the ability to go into production (hence the death of the SU-37 *cry*) The SU-47 above is a very cool looking bird indeed. I've read a bit about it before but I don't remember the details.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Too expensive for them also. Never will happen.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Too expensive for them also. Never will happen.


Agreed Alder.


----------



## Eagle_Giuli (Nov 23, 2005)

The SU-47 Berkut never was thought as a massive-produced aircraft. It was only produced by Sukhoi in order to show that the Russian technologies were as good as its competitors in Europe and the United States, but the main problem was that the first customer of Sukhoi, the Russian government, was in bankruptcy, and that's why Sukhoi wasn't producing new aircraft by those ages.

There was only one prototype in fly-conditions, and it was destroyed at an accident.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2005)

I did not know it was destroyed however I am sure if the Russians had had the money the aircraft would have been produced in good numbers. You do not design an aircraft that advanced and not build it.


----------



## SUperflanker37 (Nov 25, 2005)

same thing happened with the SU-37, they never went into production and their test one crashed in an accident- thus it is also dead.. hopefully though they will take on the designation again as they upgrade the SU-35's with T-V (thrust vectoring) systems


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

If they have the money to do that.


----------



## Eagle_Giuli (Nov 25, 2005)

Superflanker, you are right too. The Su-37 crashed in Le Bourget, Paris in 1999.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

I saw the Mig-29 crash at the 1989 Paris Airshow and I was at the 1999 Paris Airshow but did not see the crash. The Russians there were advertising the aircraft as a Su-30MK though and not a Su-37.


----------



## SUperflanker37 (Nov 26, 2005)

i thought it was SU-35MK (makes more sense since the SU-37 was a modified SU-35)


----------



## SUperflanker37 (Nov 26, 2005)

ive got a video here.. not sure if it's it or if it's a different thing
guess the runway was just a little too close 

it doesnt look like the 711 though (my avatar) its blue


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

SUperflanker37 said:


> i thought it was SU-35MK (makes more sense since the SU-37 was a modified SU-35)



No at the airshow the Russians advertised it as a Su-30MK.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

SUperflanker37 said:


> ive got a video here.. not sure if it's it or if it's a different thing
> guess the runway was just a little too close
> 
> it doesnt look like the 711 though (my avatar) its blue



Not sure either because I did not see the crash as I said above. I just know what the Russians were calling it at the airshow. The only airshow crashes I have seen was the Mig-29 at the Paris Airshow in 1989 and the Italian aerobatics team at Ramstein, Germany.


----------



## Eagle_Giuli (Nov 28, 2005)

The only prototype of the Su-37 Super Flanker (or Terminator) was the 711. By 1999, that aircraft was re-modified to the standard Su-35 (very similar than the Su-30), and several changes were made, as in avionics or modifications in its TVC. Its painting sketch was modified too, and the yellow/green/brown sketch was redesigned to the standard skyblues from the Russian Air Force.
The aircraft is the same aircraft, the only Su-37 which had existed.






the aircraft, as a Su-37





the Su-35


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2005)

Well at the Airshow (which I attended) they called it the Su-30MK.


----------



## Eagle_Giuli (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, it wasn't a Su-30MK. The Su-30MK doesn't have TVC, and the 711 (or Su-37) showed in Le-Bourget in 1999 had them. They could be showing another aircraft, in order to have more customer to that aircraft, that could be made faster than the Su-37.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

Eagle_Giuli said:


> Well, it wasn't a Su-30MK.



So the Russians dont know what there own equipment is? Sound to me that is what you are saying.


----------



## marconi (Dec 2, 2005)

I think there's a misunderstanding between you, DerAdler, and Eagle_Giuli.But the plane shown in SUperflanker37's video is not Su-37, that's definitely.Because two pilots jumped out of the plane.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

All I know is that at the airshow that labeled it as a Su-30MK not as a Su-35 or Su-37. It was the Russians that labeled it so I would think that they know what they were talking about. And since I was at the airshow where the jet crashed and the year that it crashed, before it crashed (now I have said that I did not see the crash, I was not there for the crash) I think I might know a little about what I am talking about.


----------

